# Where yall buy ur horns?



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

What companies make horns bodies these days?


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

I got mine from Eric Stevens, haven't installed them but have heard very good things from people about them and they are $300.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Eric Stevens here too. and the support is the best there is


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Eric Stevens


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Any links to pic's sizes etc etc?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Eric has 2 sized full size and mini

if you contact him and give him the info on your vehicle he could offer his best recommendation

found on this forum full size

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stevens-id-full-body-horns-ultra-drivers.html


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Horsemanwill said:


> Eric has 2 sized full size and mini
> 
> if you contact him and give him the info on your vehicle he could offer his best recommendation



Cheers


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/128743-mini-horn-favor.html

Rough size on the minihorn.


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/128743-mini-horn-favor.html
> 
> Rough size on the minihorn.


Ah even better cheers, I knew there was some smaller than the ones i have, just gotta find some mini horns now

Thanks


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

REGULARCAB said:


> What companies make horns bodies these days?


USD Audio. Speakerworks in Orange, CA. I've had 3 sets.

Welcome to SpeakerWorks/USD Audio


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Sweet thanks for the links guys, im intrigued, and the wife says i get to buy something "stupid" with the tax return. We shall see.

EDIT: Looks like i have some reading and research to do...


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Eric Stevens Mini horns here too.

got a smokin deal on them through a dealer (when they were still ID) because they were not going to carry ID anymore.

first set of horns I have run so I dont have anything to compare them with, but they image better than any conventional system i have ever set up. even the basic CD1e is nice sounding driver.

from what I have read and understand. if you have a large center console the mini horn is less than ideal. it has a steeper crossfire pattern than the full size has. if you can fit either one, keep that in mind. Personally my car has a center console, but the mini seems to work fine *shrugs*


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I get/got mine from Eric as well.


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Another ES horn user here. I run USD in my car and ES in the truck. Have to say that horns sound good when tuned well and I have no preference right now and like them both. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

REGULARCAB said:


> What companies make horns bodies these days?


I've had good results with DIY horns.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I've had good results with DIY horns.


lol, not everyone has your patience or skill with DIY when it comes to horns.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I got the Ultra full-size horns from Eric Stevens.

They are being installed right now along with Beyma 8G40 midbass in the doors.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> I got the Ultra full-size horns from Eric Stevens.
> 
> They are being installed right now along with Beyma 8G40 midbass in the doors.


let us know how that turns out


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've run several different brands/styles, including both the full and mini ID lenses and the Illusion lenses. I've never run the 'stock' compression drivers. I've mainly used the B&C DE500 and the BMS 4550. Back in the day (not sure if Eric still sells them this way?) you could buy the lenses for $90 a piece, then buy whatever 1" compression drivers you wanted elsewhere. I am currently installing a pair of modded (rollover and foam) fullsize lenses with the DE500 drivers.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I've had good results with DIY horns.


Point me to some modeling software? Not that ill ever actually get anything done, I still have an amp to install and a tune to do. Not enough hours in the day.

My grandfather molded his own horns with some big ass drivers i would never be able to identify in his house. 2 closets in the master bedroom each matched up to a corner of his home theater room. I want to say horns and a pair of 10's IB on each side. This was years ago and the horns have always intrigued me. Not to mention wondering why there is no box for those "subs" lol. I remember going through his house after he passed and being amazed at the things that man tinkered with. A big brain and depression era thinking made for a pretty interesting guy.

Sorry for the trip down memory lane


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

REGULARCAB said:


> Point me to some modeling software? Not that ill ever actually get anything done, I still have an amp to install and a tune to do. Not enough hours in the day.
> 
> My grandfather molded his own horns with some big ass drivers i would never be able to identify in his house. 2 closets in the master bedroom each matched up to a corner of his home theater room. I want to say horns and a pair of 10's IB on each side. This was years ago and the horns have always intrigued me. Not to mention wondering why there is no box for those "subs" lol. I remember going through his house after he passed and being amazed at the things that man tinkered with. A big brain and depression era thinking made for a pretty interesting guy.
> 
> Sorry for the trip down memory lane


Cool story, thanks!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

REGULARCAB said:


> Point me to some modeling software? Not that ill ever actually get anything done, I still have an amp to install and a tune to do. Not enough hours in the day.
> 
> My grandfather molded his own horns with some big ass drivers i would never be able to identify in his house. 2 closets in the master bedroom each matched up to a corner of his home theater room. I want to say horns and a pair of 10's IB on each side. This was years ago and the horns have always intrigued me. Not to mention wondering why there is no box for those "subs" lol. I remember going through his house after he passed and being amazed at the things that man tinkered with. A big brain and depression era thinking made for a pretty interesting guy.
> 
> Sorry for the trip down memory lane


When you make a horn too small, you need software to optimize it's response. This is because undersized horns have lumpy response.

This isn't much of an issue for high frequency horns driven by compression drivers. High frequency horns are relatively small.

Having said that, I generally just buy them nowadays, because they're kind of a p.i.t.a. to build. Check out the thread 'great waveguide list' on diyaudio and you'll find plenty of good candidates.

I'm sure Eric's horns sound good, but DIY'ing it is fun.

If you want to build some in the garage, check out Smith horns, they're fairly similar to underdash HLCDs:

CNC Bubinga JBL 2397 "Smith" horns


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Those smith horns look pretty sweet. Thanks for the link. Makes me wish i was more into home audio like i used to be.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

edzyy said:


> let us know how that turns out


The doors are completed now.

First we had to take out the Bose speakers. There was a small midrange and a large ported midbass enclosure. See below:











Once that enclosure was gone, we formed a baffle to fill in the opening. Then we made a trim ring to make enough room for the Beyma 8G40 to fit.




















The factory door panel still fits. We only had to trim a little bit away for the woofer cone. The doors are treated with sound dampening and foam tiles to help reduce the back-wave reflections.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Ported midbass! Neat. I've long thought that it makes more sense to port midbasses, not subwoofers. (At least in a car.)


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Ported midbass FTW


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They look IB to me.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Bose almost always ports the midbasses in factory systems.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

The Bose midbass were ported enclosures.


We installed my Beyma 8G40 in IB. We had to fill in the port hole in the door panel. That's why there is that felt material there.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

minbari said:


> Eric Stevens Mini horns here too.
> 
> got a smokin deal on them through a dealer (when they were still ID) because they were not going to carry ID anymore.
> 
> ...


I've heard the same about the horn sizes. I know I tried both in my eldorado that had a good sized center console. For my money the mini horns were the better of the two.. They didn't sound as good in the lower midrange, needed a bit more EQ overall as well. However, the center image was WAY more defined than I ever got with the full bodies. (full bodies always sounded very fuzzy) and the top end detail was greatly diminished with the full bodies. For acoustic guitars and things like that, the mini's just sounded "prettier" and it fit with my musical tastes better...


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I get my horns from Etsy.

Unicorn Horn Costume headband handmade realistic by TheElfinForest


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

theoldguy said:


> I get my horns from Etsy.
> 
> Unicorn Horn Costume headband handmade realistic by TheElfinForest


I knew that was you with the ears


----------

